# Romantic sonats for cello and piano



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Cesar Franck - Sonata in A (1886)
Robert Schumann - Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
Johannes Brahms - Sonata in D, Op. 78
Pieter Wispelwey, cello, Paolo Giacometti, piano
Channel Classics hybrid SACD stereo/multichannel CCS SA 18602

These are three of the finest works of the Romantic period for cello and piano. Wispelwey and Giacometti give excellent performances, and the recorded sound is up to Channel Classics standards, which are very high.

I very much enjoy all of these works, and can find no favorite among them; my only complaint is that the Schumann work is only 8¼ minutes long. I may have recordings of each of these works that I like marginally better, but this compilation is the one that brings them together - to great effect.

Wispelwey has been one of my favorite cellists, ever since I heard him put his heart into a performance of Kodaly's Sonata Op. 8 on a recording made in Australia. His second recording of Bach's cello suites is also a humdinger.

According to the amazon.com listing the SACD is still available new and used, and they also offer an MP3 version.

http://www.amazon.com/Sonatas-C-Fra...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1327110424&sr=1-2


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Julius Rontgen wrote the best in my opinion.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Isn't the Franck a transcription of his violin sonata? I've never heard the cello version.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Isn't the Franck a transcription of his violin sonata? I've never heard the cello version.


Don't know. If it is, the extreme angst is moderated; no gut clenching. It's quite compatible with the Brahms.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Don't know. If it is, the extreme angst is moderated; no gut clenching. It's quite compatible with the Brahms.


Thanks - I've never read of anyone else mentioning it here. That disc looks good.


----------

